
Introducing Turbo: 5x faster than Yarn and NPM, and runs natively in-browser - Garbage
https://medium.com/@ericsimons/introducing-turbo-5x-faster-than-yarn-npm-and-runs-natively-in-browser-cc2c39715403
======
danjoc
>in-browser

Works offline? How do you do git?

~~~
supergreg
Seems like it only downloads from CDNs.

